# Vintage Seiko Sea horse 6601-9990



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I am a big fan of Vintage Seikos. This Vintage Seiko Sea horse 6601-9990, automatic is a very welcome addition to my collection. It was very kindly donated to me by 'RWP' (Roger) and I am very grateful as I really love this watch! The applied indices combined with the dauphine hands and sweeping second hand all in silver, the raised markers surrounding the watch dial provide a very classic and elegant design experience, not unlike the Grand Seiko's models of today.









The condition of this Seiko Sea horse 6601-9990 is sublime, it is hard to believe it dates from 1965, and is keeping time well within a minute a day. I will get it serviced it due time, but I am very happy with the time keeping, for now. The 17 Jewel Automatic 6601 movement uses a ball-bearing rotor, with a sophisticated excenter self-winding mechanism with just one gear stage Kif-Duofix combined settings for escapement wheel, with Diashock protection.










The Seiko Sea horse 6601-9990 back case does not show the Sea horse logo, as this is displayed only on the manual wind versions, but information is not conclusive and there does seem to be the odd exception to the rule found. What is known the Automatic versions are rarer than the manual wind models, and this models back case is inscribed with 'Seiko Sportsmatic'. It is currently on a 20mm dark brown calf skin band, I may change it to a 19mm Black-Croc band and update the pictures in due time.










The case has not been polished all edges are clean and sharp, the crown recedes very neatly into the watch case and adds to the elegance of this wonderful timepiece.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2016)

lovely Martin :thumbsup: and what a gift :yes:


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

What a lovely piece.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a beautiful watch and in amazing condition given its over 50 years old. :thumbsup: Great pictures as well.

I can understand you being thrilled to add it to your collection. A very kind gift from Roger. :yes:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Generous bloke is Roger and such a beautiful seiko :thumbsup:


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

What a lovely vintage seiko! Such kindness is a rare thing, Roger is a true gent for sure.

What's the case depth and width Martin?

Paul


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

BASHER said:


> What a lovely vintage seiko! Such kindness is a rare thing, Roger is a true gent for sure.
> 
> What's the case depth and width Martin?
> 
> Paul


 Hi Paul,

The case depth is 11mm and the width is 37mm,

Cheers Martin


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Martin

50 years old and a fair size. I guess when it was new it would've stood out of the crowd being 37mm wide. It's really a very nice piece

Note to self. . . Do not covet Martin's Seiko Sea Horse!

Paul


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

That is a cracker, martin you are one lucky person, looks almost mint. I've been watching these on ebay for a while but none come close to the condition of this one.

@RWP you are now no longer on my Christmas card list haha, just kidding, a very kind gesture indeed.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

That is a stunning watch and a lovely gesture from @RWP I do like a vintage Seiko, love my Sea lion, wear and enjoy @martinzx :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

The pleasure was entirely mine. It whispered "Martin" to me when I knew about his vintage collection. Great bloke, great home :thumbsup:


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Can see a lot of the SARB033 in this one, What a stunning watch!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

That is gorgeous... have always wanted a Sea Horse model.... How may other treasures is Rog hiding under his bushel?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> That is gorgeous... have always wanted a Sea Horse model.... How may other treasures is Rog hiding under his bushel?


 Better find my Bushel before I commit myself Steve :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

RWP said:


> The pleasure was entirely mine. It whispered "Martin" to me when I knew about his vintage collection. Great bloke, great home :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

*I. AM. NOT. AT. ALL. JEALOUS.*


----------



## TKOG (May 21, 2016)

That isone great looking watch


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Beauty!!

I think i've a couple Seahorses at home, i'll have a look when I get in :thumbsup:

John


----------

